# Failed icsi just over a month ago = heavy bleeding now waiting for period = late



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Had my 1st icsi and it failed. Had heavy bleeding a week before otd and a negative result in otd. I'm now waiting for my period and it's been over my normal 28 days. I'm counting from the 1st day if my mc. Is that right? Should I do a hpt? Am I living in cloud cuckoo land for even thinking just maybe I am pg? Did 1 survive out if the 2 put in? God I'm stupid aren't I. There's no chance really


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Gem,

I am really sorry about your failed cycle.

As for your period being late, I would say that is quite normal after Fertility treatment.  Your body has been pumped with a lot of hormones, therefore it can take a while for things to settle down and get back to normal.  I have known women to not get a period for 6 to 8 weeks after a failed cycle.

Perhaps talk to your clinic if you are worried.

Stacey
X


----------



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Gem

Sorry to hear about your negative test result  

I too started bleeding both times before my test date although we did get a BFP first time but had an early loss.  On our second cycle I started bleeding again before test date and following this I didn't get another period for about 6/7 weeks.  I kept thinking "perhaps I'm pregnant" even though I knew deep down probably wouldn't be - our bodies can be mean sometimes eh!..  Try not to worry about it - are you having a further attempt?  If so the fertility unit can give you something to bring on your period if you haven't had one prior to your next cycle.

Sending you baby dust!! xx


----------

